# Big blue cats



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Went up to Wilson lake on the Tennessee river in north Alabama this weekend. We fished hard for 2 days. We caught 16 fish total. Several 20 pound blues and one flathead. The last 2 fish of the trip came at 9 hooked up within a min of one another. My buddy Jason's fish was 78 and mine was 80! Both of our biggest fish yet. All fish were released.



















































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good grief!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Geeeet Down!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pigs for sure. Congratulations Men. How big were the baits they ate?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a bunch of catfish nuggets 😂. Are they any good when they get that big.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

specktackler57 said:


> That’s a bunch of catfish nuggets 😂. Are they any good when they get that big.


actually, my experience with any cat over 10lbs ain't worth skinin. the meat is coarse and grainy.
some people may like it but i don't. any of you have a secret to cooking big cats?
jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some sure nuff string stretchers ! Nice !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Pigs for sure. Congratulations Men. How big were the baits they ate?


Big Skipjack head hand size wide and about 7 to 8 inches long. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Man those are some pigs..!!


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

They are fine eating... yes the smaller ones are better but that don’t mean the big ones aren’t delicious


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> actually, my experience with any cat over 10lbs ain't worth skinin. the meat is coarse and grainy.
> some people may like it but i don't. any of you have a secret to cooking big cats?
> jack


bleed them well then cut into pieces cross grain but never gona be as good as the small ones and it really depends on the system the come from the fish on the tennessee river are really strong seams like the smaller rivers have better tasteing fish may be the amount of shad they eat I know around any of the dams they feed on them heavy and they taste like it


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> bleed them well then cut into pieces cross grain but never gona be as good as the small ones and it really depends on the system the come from the fish on the tennessee river are really strong seams like the smaller rivers have better tasteing fish may be the amount of shad they eat I know around any of the dams they feed on them heavy and they taste like





jwilson1978 said:


> bleed them well then cut into pieces cross grain but never gona be as good as the small ones and it really depends on the system the come from the fish on the tennessee river are really strong seams like the smaller rivers have better tasteing fish may be the amount of shad they eat I know around any of the dams they feed on them heavy and they taste like it


if your gona eat the big one go with these


----------

